
Ask HN: What do you want in a DevOps Podcast? - ahawkins
Hello fellow HN readers. I&#x27;m starting a podcast on building, deploying, and running software. The intended audience is people like you all who read HN and care about improving the build-deploy-run lifecycle. Topics are mix of straight up software engineering, infrastructure automation, configuration management, continuous delivery&#x2F;deployment, and product development.<p>I&#x27;ve started collecting ideas in the [issue tracker](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;gitlab.com&#x2F;slashdeploy&#x2F;podcast&#x2F;issues). That should give you a feel for what ideas I have in mind initially. However I really want your opinion and perspective. I want to know what things interest you and what things what help build better systems. Here are some ways you can get involved:<p>1. Nominate people you&#x27;d like to hear from
1. Propose topics&#x2F;conversations you&#x27;d like to hear
1. Propose books you&#x27;d like reviewed
1. Nominate people for some of the topics already in the issue tracker
1. Propose anything else you think of! :)<p>Don&#x27;t hesitate to create new issues with your ideas. Thank you everyone :)
======
brudgers
I've listened to a a fair number of tech podcasts over the past few years. The
gold standards for me are Hanselminutes and SE-radio. But they got that way
through alchemy, the early episodes are rather leaden compared to the where
each is today after a _decade_.

On the other hand, Hanselminutes is still true (most of the time) to its core
idea of not wasting the listener's time. SE-Radio is still true to its core
idea of introducing and then going deep into a technical topic.

So what do I want in a devops podcast? A vision that the presenter believes
that is sustainable over a decade and a ruthless pursuit of not wasting my
time.

My advice is to research those podcasts - Software Engineering Daily has
episodes discussing both and how they work.

Good luck.

